# "Operating System not found" on "Thinkpad Edge E120"



## sys_dev (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi people.

My goal: FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 RC3 installation on my laptop with GPT+ZFS. My laptop is a Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E120. I downloaded FreeBSD-9.0-RC3-amd64-memstick.img and wrote this image to USB. After I installed FreeBSD like URL: http://www.aisecure.net/2011/05/01/root-on-zfs-freebsd-current/. When I restarted my laptop I saw:


```
"Operating System not found"
```

How can I resolve this problem?


----------



## SNK (Dec 17, 2011)

Not sure how to solve the problem. The link that you provide, however, contains a reference to a newer version of the guide (http://www.aisecure.net/2011/11/28/root-zfs-freebsd9/). Perhaps following this newer version will give the desired result.

Or you might want to peruse a guide from these forums: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12082 or http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=27618.


----------



## sys_dev (Dec 17, 2011)

SNK:
I have run like: http://www.aisecure.net/2011/11/28/root-zfs-freebsd9/. But I see 
	
	



```
Operating System not found
```

I thought that my BIOS was old. I saw in the BIOS setup 1.08 version. Then I updated from 1.08 to 1.14 version. But this BIOS update didn't help me.

I think that FreeBSD cannot EFI booting of Lenovo, or Lenovo BIOS is bugged?

What else?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2011)

Some Lenovo models do have BIOS problems that affect GPT booting (T420, T520).  Maybe this will help: http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/refit.html.  (Untested by me, I have nothing with EFI yet.)


----------



## sys_dev (Dec 18, 2011)

It is very difficult for a FreeBSD newbie, but I will try. Thank you *wblock@*!


----------

